
Waymo releases self-driving open data set for free use by research community - melling
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/21/waymo-releases-a-self-driving-open-data-set-for-free-use-by-the-research-community/
======
jaxbot
Read the license on this thing. "open data set" is a stretch here. It's
against the license terms to publish a trained model, or its weights, or even
use the dataset for models that are run on a physical vehicle (supposedly even
if that's just a research vehicle).

Is this normal for 'open datasets'?

------
melling
Here’s an FT version:

[https://www.ft.com/content/2eed925a-c3cf-11e9-a8e9-296ca6651...](https://www.ft.com/content/2eed925a-c3cf-11e9-a8e9-296ca66511c9)

